# Australia's consumption of imported fuel



## juiceman (12 April 2008)

What’s going on with the price of diesel fuel, as compared with ulp etc.
Diesel used to be 10%  cheaper than petrol, now it’s 20% dearer.
Manufactures now produce very exiting and fuel efficient, small and large vehicles  that consume by volume 30 to 40% less fuel.
I’m told that it’s cleaner, or will be soon in Aust, and better for the environment. 
We have had many inquiry’s into price gouging by fuel suppliers etc, but no mention of diesel prices.
Why?
Could it be that the Aust Government has become to used to collecting taxes, based on the volume of fuel consumed.


----------



## Gundini (14 April 2008)

Have a look here Juiceman, prehaps the Diesel subsidy rules changing in 2006 may have contributed. As more vehicles became eligible for the 8% subsidy, and, the Subsidy is paid directly to fuel retailers (including your local petrol stations), and, the Subsidy is also paid to people who purchase fuel in bulk from distributors at the unsubsidised rate, I suspect the only way the distributors can ensure growth, and maintain margins would be to keep bulk prices high, and allow the growth of the number of vehicles in this catorgory to blossom to increase margins. Also, the natural attrition of petrol vehicles, along with the explosive growth of diesel 4WD vehicles, and the mining boom, may also be a factor. Using your figures, bump up prices by 30%, then give them back 8%, seems good business to me if you are at the right end of the fuel chain. 

http://www.osr.qld.gov.au/fuel/index.shtml


----------



## greggles (5 June 2018)

Anyone know why Australia is producing significantly less oil than we used to 15 or 20 years ago? Too easy to ship it over from Singapore than getting it out of the ground ourselves?


----------

